# Bonds and steroids



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

I 've got two questions for you guys:

1. Do you think Selig is going to do anything about Bond's alledged steroid use( I say aledged because I'm trying really hard to be non-bias)

2. Now in Pro sports in general do you think anything will be done to stop steriod use? Should the commissoners of leagues even try to stop it?

I just want to know what you guys think. I'm not trying to piss anyone off.

:beer:

Duckjunky


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

They are definitely trying as hard as they can to rid the sport of performance enhancing drugs by doing impromptu tests and it's working in the eyes of the public. Who knows what's going on behind the scenes though? There is always going to be crooked people involved.

Selig is doing everything in his power to get Bonds indicted, but he's lacking the "hard" evidence he needs to do this. He is bound and determined to get the sport clean again.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

gord selig is a ***, if he wanted to rid the leagues he would, he wants to keep his league and fans and viewers happy and homeruns is the way to do it he's not dumb. if he wanted to he ould make testing much more diffifult and test for more banned substances. Check the IOC testing compared to MLB it's much harder to pass IMO and if u get caught ur done for life. :beer: :beer: c u at benedas wedding!


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

I agree with both of you guys selig wants to get rid of the steriods but at the same time bombs over outfield walls is what are keeping people watching especially in the post season. I really don't know if Selig will get the hard evidence he needs to bust Bonds I don't think anybody will come forward.

Duckjunky :beer:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Holy crap Goober, I didn't know you were still alive... 

Selig does annoy the crap outta me. Listening to him announce the draft this year made me wanna rip my hair out.:bop:

On the other hand, from what we know; he is taking a proactive approach and has widely spoken out how much he despises cheaters in the sport. Homeruns do reflect fan base to a certain extent, but it also appears Bud is more concerned about the traditionalists of the sport. If a traditionalist gives up watching (like so many did after the year of the strike) say good-bye to more and more potential fans--their kids.

http://newyork.yankees.mlb.com/news/art ... p&c_id=nyy

Who knows though? It could be that it's being kept hush-hush and Selig is a big hypocrite after the big bucks; but I highly doubt it. You just can't trust anyone these days though.

Maybe the players cleaned up their acts & bodies or maybe they found ways to get around the tests. Hell, maybe it just takes a little "$" to keep people's mouths shut. :huh:

I for one am looking on the optimist side and trusting that the league is doing their job in keeping the sport clean and fair.

I've never got too big into these discussions and will usually be the guy that turns an ear b/c what's done is done and people need to move on. One thing I will always say is steroids haven't helped Barry's eye at the plate and he has an exceptional one. He is and will always be a great hitter in my mind (convicted or not) and that's one thing that gets taken away from him b/c of all the controversy.



> bombs over outfield walls is what are keeping people watching especially in the post season


The post-season is more about great pitching and a true fan that understands everything about the sport is watching it for offense, defense, pitching, coaching moves/pitcher changes, game situations, and exciting kids coming outta the minors. Homeruns are just an exciting bonus. :wink: If you only care about seeing homeruns and don't understand the coaches picking at each other's brains and pitchers knowing each hitter's tendencies, you are going to find the sport of baseball as more of a boring spectator's sport.


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

Steroids does not help you hit a MLB pitch...If it did we all could play pro ball...Testing 50 years ago isnt what it is today...We have no prof that guys didnt take steroids backthen...Iam shur in the past it was at its all time high, I just dont think it is today...It dosnt matter if you bigger, stronger and faster, you still have to hit it the ball...Barry is about to make histroy, enjoy it, cus you may never see it again...


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

RIVER RATT said:


> Steroids does not help you hit a MLB pitch...If it did we all could play pro ball...Testing 50 years ago isnt what it is today...We have no prof that guys didnt take steroids backthen...Iam shur in the past it was at its all time high, I just dont think it is today...It dosnt matter if you bigger, stronger and faster, you still have to hit it the ball...Barry is about to make histroy, enjoy it, cus you may never see it again...


I disagree. Steroids make you bigger, faster and stronger right. To hit a homerun what do you need to do, you need to hit the ball as hard as you can on the sweet spot of the bat. Now if your taking steroids you would be able to swing your bat faster and harder, possibly the difference in catching up to a fastball or fouling it off.

I am not saying that Bonds is not a good hitter. Or that he could not hit 40-50 homeruns a year in his prime. But come on 73 in one season? You can't seriously tell me he was not using 3-4 years ago! And because some cheater is about to make "History*" we are suppose to enjoy it huh! uke:


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

RIVER RATT said:


> Steroids does not help you hit a MLB pitch...If it did we all could play pro ball...Testing 50 years ago isnt what it is today...We have no prof that guys didnt take steroids backthen...Iam shur in the past it was at its all time high, I just dont think it is today...It dosnt matter if you bigger, stronger and faster, you still have to hit it the ball...Barry is about to make histroy, enjoy it, cus you may never see it again...


 Makes you wonder if Ken Griffy Jr. could have stayed healthy how soon he would do it.

Duckjunky


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

> he is taking a proactive approach and has widely spoken out how much he despises cheaters in the sport.


BS

He was forced into doing something by Congress. That's proactive, sure.

Now he is going to suspend Giambi if he doesn't rat to Selig's "investigator". What a joke.

HGH anyone?

Brian


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> I am not saying that Bonds is not a good hitter. Or that he could not hit 40-50 homeruns a year in his prime. But come on 73 in one season? You can't seriously tell me he was not using 3-4 years ago!


Definitely, no doubt in my mind he was on something and so was Mark Mcqwire (Androstene) and Jose Canseco (and not to mention; many more).These three guys are prime examples though b/c they absolutely blew up compared to looking at them in their younger days in the league, but one variable never changed; the dudes could always swing the stick.

If you look at Gardenhire in his playing days for the Mets, he was a lot smaller too. If you look at him now; he's the kind of big you get from age and not PHDs, not like them other 3.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

In my mind the sport is getting "clean". But one thing about performance enhancing drugs is they change. I mean the chemist find ways to change the drug so it does not get detected or they find new drugs or pills to take.

Also with the sport of baseball look at what College kids looked like in the 80's and to what they look like now. They are bigger, faster, stronger. A lot of things have changed in baseball. Just the science behind it all. Now players can have one coach to teach them a swing, another coach to teach them to hit with power, another coach for increase hitting strength, etc.

Players can go to camps or clinic to learn how to hit, hit for power, hit for average, etc. They can learn the mechanics of running, throwing, hitting, fielding, etc. So players are getting bigger and better. Look at Kent Hrbek and Justin Mornoe. Look at Tim Laudner and Joe Mauer. Players are just built differently now. They are bigger and faster.

But to get back on topic I say until Barry is found guilty enjoy what he is doing.


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

This is what piises me off the most...some guy gos to the gym, any guy ( bonds ) and bulks up...Now he must be on steroids to get that big...What ever...Most people who bulk up become slower, and lose flexablity...Do thay have greater power, yes...You see it all the time...This guy added 10-15 pounds to his frame and still kept his speed...Like I said, what makes you all think Ruth, or Arron didnt take steroids...We dont know, and I dont think we want to know who was on roids...We can take shots at this all day long, but until proven guilty in a court of law, who am I to judge any player...I have no more proff than anyone of you, that he did or didnt take roids...Swing away Barry...


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Well, considering that Ruth played most of his baseball career (1914-1935) in the time before the discovery of Anabolic Steroids (1930) and died (1945) before their widespread development (1950 on) it is pretty safe to assume that Ruth did not use steroids.

Maybe the box of cigars a day helped him hit better? :lol:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I have a baseball card from 1992 listing barry at 195lbs. I have one from 2007 listing barry at 245lbs thats more than 10-15 lbs.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

He pretty much went from Rickey Henderson stature to Frank Thomas stature. Coincidence??? :roll:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

hey hey leave little frankie out of this, he's not on "roids" he just ate to many little frankies when he was young.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Norm70 said:


> I have a baseball card from 1992 listing barry at 195lbs. I have one from 2007 listing barry at 245lbs thats more than 10-15 lbs.


What does your Tony Gwynn cards say????

Probably more than that.....................


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I witnessed Sammy hit #600 tonight just b/c they interrupted the Braves/Red Sox game to go there live. Anyway, I couldn't help but notice how his muscle mass has declined and how much smaller he appears compared to when he was w/ the cubs. Tonight more so reminded me of his look back in his days w/ the White Sox w/o the long curly hair of course. It's a pretty dead giveaway that he cleaned up whatever he was enhancing himself with.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Tony Gwynn got fat, there is alot of fat guy guys with quick bats. None as good of hitter as Gwynn of couse. Barry got bulk, the body of Barry is alot different than the body of Gwynn.

http://tjp.myweb.uga.edu/bonds.htm


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

more and more I think about it, probably 75% of MLB players were on roids, and I don't care who you are, if you were on them, you played the game dirty.....................

I don't like it, but it was part of an era, and I hope we're done with all that crap and can play baseball like it was meant to be played, honest....


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

I hear ya. Unfortunately I think the days of honest baseball are long gone. But we still have high school baseball.

Duckjunky


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm going to have to disagree. I'm hoping with the strict drug enhancement policy, that we can get back to the way things should be in the game................just take a look at the guys who are off the juice now, seems they can't play like they use to!!!! who would've thought.....

but I think baseball will and has been getting better with their drug policy, with stricter rules and tough enforcement, the guys who are up and coming will realize they will need the tools to play in the MLB, not the pills

Tator


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

I hate the thought that baseball used to be such a clean game, baseball is about cheating.... whether drugs or emery boards..... it is all about advantages, let em play let em cheat, everybody that watches will still watch and they just have more to discuss over beers with buddies and isnt that what sports are meant for

:beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

BONDS WENT YARD TONIGHT.................


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

as you can tell, we're all pretty pumped about it :withstupid:

uke:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Don't be so mad cause 'slammin' sammy is still stuck around 600.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

i idol him as much as I do bonds, both are cheaters of the game.....who break records on juice


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:beer: to that


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

With Bonds and Sammy all taking juice why didn't the players who were not, speak up just for the intergity of the sport?? Don't anyone have enough balls to stand up and do what it takes to make a level playing field? Why does the head of the leauge and the government have to step in and stop the use of steriods? Are these guys playing big time baseball adults? Is there no intergity or morality left in any sports? Do you have to cheat at everything?


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

yeah well, tough when 75% of the league was on roids!!! but a great point indeed!!!

rick helling stood up for himself and still does to this day!! good man


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Tator said:


> yeah well, tough when 75% of the league was on roids!!! but a great point indeed!!!
> 
> rick helling stood up for himself and still does to this day!! good man


Do you think it was that high 75%?


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

i personally think it was over 50 for sure, possibly 60

everyone was doing it man, from the minors to the majors


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

That is really sad!!

When I was growing up and watching on a black&white TV, I was a yankee fan, Mickey Matel, Roger Maris,Yogie, they look like midgets compared to these guys now.


----------

